# 2010 Conference Tournament Discussion



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Automatic Bids:

ACC: Duke
American East: Vermont
A-10: Temple
Atlantic Sun: East Tennessee State
Big 12: Kansas
Big East: West Virginia
Big Sky: Montana
Big South: Winthrop
Big Ten:
Big West: UC Santa Barbara
Colonial: Old Dominion 
C-USA: Houston
Horizon: Butler
Ivy: Cornell 
MAAC: Siena
MAC: Ohio
MEAC: Morgan State
MVC: Northern Iowa
Mountain West: San Diego State
NEC: Robert Morris
Ohio Valley: Murray State
Pac-10: Washington
Patriot: Lehigh
SEC: Kentucky
Southern: Wofford
Southland: Sam Houston State
Summit: Oakland
Sun Belt: North Texas
SWAC: Arkansas Pine Bluff
WCC: St. Mary's
WAC: New Mexico State


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Missouri Valley will crown their champion tomorrow as Northern Iowa and Wichita State will play for the automatic bid. 


The first 4 teams in are Cornell, East Tennessee State, Winthrop, and Murray State. Let the most exciting month of the year begin.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Other conference tournament action Sunday:
Northeast Semi Finals
Patriot Semi Finals
America East Semi Finals
Summit Quarterfinals
Sun Belt Quarterfinals
Southern Semi Finals
Metro Atlantic Semi Finals
West Coast Semi Finals
Colonial Semi FInals
Mid American Wild Card

Man, I love this time of the year!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This MVC game is good, lets go Shockers!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

too late, KA. UNI wins and is in. No bracket busting for Wichita St.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

All these high-major's on the bubble can breathe a collective sigh of relief after UNI's win.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

WSU could not buy a bucket


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

How about Stony Brook getting back into the game in a hurry...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Automatic Bids to be decided tomorrow:

Colonial: Old Dominion vs. William & Mary
MAAC: Siena vs. Fairfield
SoCon: Wofford vs. Appalachian State
WCC: Gonzaga vs. Saint Mary's


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Loyola-Marymount is climbing back into this game against Gonzaga. Now only down 7.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonzaga's starting to pull away. Few made some key adjustments and it looks like the Bulldogs will be playing for yet another WCC title tomorrow.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

St. Mary's up by 11 at half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

St. Mary's is rolling now, up 19.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Matchups for tomorrow's conference title games are set.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

For those of you who have never seen a Zags/ St. Mary's game, you need to tune in tomorrow. Its always a good game when they play.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it! It should be a really good contest and if your teams on the bubble (Blue Magic) you should take an interest in this game. St. Mary's is looking to pop someone's bubble.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Games tommorow:
Summit Semi finals
Sun Belt Semi finals
Southern Wofford vs Appalachian State Finals
Metro Atlantic Siena vs Fairfield Finals
West Coast Gonzaga vs St Marys Finals
Colonial Old Dominion vs William & Mary Finals

All 4 of the final games should be pretty interesting with Gonzaga/St Marys obviously the main event


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Siena/Fairfield going into overtime


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

McConnel has 7 early points and St. Marys leads 7-0 early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Siena wins their 3rd straight MAAC title.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Old Dominion won the Colonial league title. High-Major bubble teams can breathe a huge sigh of relief if Gonzaga wins tonight as well because that's two bubble slots still available.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Who did St. Mary beat again? Was it Portland??


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Who did St. Mary beat again? Was it Portland??


Yep. By about 20.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Uh oh. a certain Zags fan is not going to be happy with a) this outcome or b) the resulting NCAA Tournament seed to follow


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gonzaga is too inconsistent, they won't last through the first weekend.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wofford takes the So-Con title 56-51 over Appalachian State. 

3 more bids will be handed out tomorrow in the Horizon, Sun Belt, and the Summit. The matchups are as follows:

Horizon: Wright State vs. Butler
Sun Belt: Troy vs. North Texas
Summit: Oakland vs. IUPUI


The following conferences begin their respective tournaments tomorrow:

-A-10
-Big East
-MEAC
-Mountain West


The rest of the week should be a great week of basketball.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Prediction: Wright State is gonna steal someones bid...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The other Delk brother (one plays for Louisville) plays for Troy. I think North Texas has the best team in the Sun Belt. Ready for the Big East to start, I will be watching that on my computer while working.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I thought this was pretty interesting in regards to Wofford. They have won 19 of their last 20 games (only loss was by 2 at College of Charleston) and they have played some noteworthy opponents pretty close.

Lost @ Pitt by 3, @ Illinois by 14, @ Michigan State by 12, @ Kent State (Mac Regular Season Champ) by 7 
Won @ Georgia by 3, South Carolina (neutral court) by 7

This team could be a problem in the first round. I don't think they will win, but winning 19 of your last 20 games is impressive, especially when they were a bucket away from winning all 20.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That's pretty damn impressive. In terms of the weaker conferences they have to be a team to watch out for.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Uh oh. a certain Zags fan is not going to be happy with a) this outcome or b) the resulting NCAA Tournament seed to follow


I'm mainly pissed about the horrible coaching. How many times is Few going to let his players allow the opponents to drive and kick for wide open 3's before he does something. Don't get me wrong, I love Few, great coach but defensively he's awful.

St. Mary's played like they wanted an automatic bid.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Everytime St. Mary's has played Zaga on TV, Samhan has always impressed me.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Troy leads North Texas by 2 in the Sun Belt title game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

North Texas wins by 3 to take the Sun Belt automatic-bid. All 5'9" of Johnny White came up clutch in the end. A 12 foot pull-up, and a free-throw put the icing on the cake for North Texas.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm pulling for Oakland in the Summit game. Jon Jones is in his 3rd title game and he has yet to make the tournament, would hate to see him end his career without playing in the tournament.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Alex Young is only a sophmore right?
He is gonna be a good one down the road
Next George Hill?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> Alex Young is only a sophmore right?
> He is gonna be a good one down the road
> Next George Hill?


Yep, he has a bright future. I have been impressed with him so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oakland and Butler look likely to clinch NCAA bids.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Derrick Nelson has gone off for Oakland. They looked primed to get blown out early and then he just went on an 11-0 run by himself and has kept scoring at will since. I hope they finish this one off.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Prediction: Wright State is gonna steal someones bid...


not at this rate fjkdsi...

just turned on the game and they're getting worked by Butler..what happened there?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

IUPUI on an 8-0 run to cut it to 9.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

this guy doing the IUPUI/Oakland game is crazy intense. :laugh:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats goes out to Oakland for winning the Summit leagues title 76-64. Major props to Jonathon Jones. Dude finally got a win on the big stage after losing 3 out of the previous 4 years (counting the state title his senior year). 

Butler won the Horizon 70-45. Bubble teams can again share a collective sigh of relief.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Big Sky and the Northeast Conference will hand out their automatic bids tomorrow. 

Big Sky: Montana vs. Weber State 9 PM (ESPN2)
NEC: Quinnipiac vs. Robert Morris 7 PM (ESPN2)

In addition the following conferences begin their respective tournaments:

-Big 12
-Big West
-C-USA
-Pac-10
-Southland
-SWAC


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Weber State blows a 20 point halftime lead over Montana and loses by one. Anthony Johnson (of Montana) scored 34 second-half points (of 42) and they win by one. A player on Weber State missed 2 free throws that would have put them up by 3. Oh well. There's always the NIT.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That dude was EN FUEGO in the 2nd half..dude could not miss.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats to Robert Morris and Montana for getting bids this evening. 

No Automatic Bids will be determined tomorrow, but a few conferences begin their respective tournaments:

-ACC
-Big 10
-MAC
-SEC
-WAC


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

why is there no Big 12 Conference tourney thread?! anyways..Texas Tech on Kansas' heels right now 5 mins left to go.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sherron and X came up huge today. Cole had a monster game on the boards. We pulled it out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Miami is kicking the crap out of Wake Forest. Apparently it wasn't Jeff Teague's fault the team chokes.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Bama w/ a nice comeback win against S. Car... I really think Anthony Grant is gonna have that program turned around in a cpl years. Great win for them, but tough draw having to play Kentucky tomorrow...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> why is there no Big 12 Conference tourney thread?! anyways..Texas Tech on Kansas' heels right now 5 mins left to go.


Did you make one?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

TM said:


> Did you make one?


real clever TM, i was waiting for you to call me out :laugh: I was going to actually but i don't know how to put up a poll so i refrained from doing so..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Miami is kicking the crap out of Wake Forest. Apparently it wasn't Jeff Teague's fault the team chokes.


Surprised Miami hasn't blown the lead in the 2nd half...they've been the Kings of blowing leads this yr.
And if you ask me, i think Dino Gaudio isn't a very good coach. At least from what i've seen the past couple years.



Blue Magic said:


> Bama w/ a nice comeback win against S. Car... I really think Anthony Grant is gonna have that program turned around in a cpl years. Great win for them, but tough draw having to play Kentucky tomorrow...


Sucks they draw UK tomm. but Anthony Grant is gonna be a terrific coach IMO and i hate Bama but i would love to see him succeed.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Florida up by 7 with 4 to go. If they win this I think they are in, but they should also get a win tomorrow to be safe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida should just go ahead and beat Mississippi State.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida should just go ahead and beat Mississippi State.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just want to say that Baylor is scary. They are a dangerous team that you do not want to play.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Let's see how UGA will blow their first half lead today


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson lost to NC State and if there's one thing you can count on with an Oliver Purnell coached team is that he is totally unprepared come tournament time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington is pathetic. Cal better win this damn conference. None of these teams deserve auto bids.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington is pathetic. Cal better win this damn conference. None of these teams deserve auto bids.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Clemson lost to NC State and if there's one thing you can count on with an Oliver Purnell coached team is that he is totally unprepared come tournament time.


i don't know much, but i know one thing...i'm not picking Clemson to win a damn game in the tourney. They could play South Dakota State for all i care.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> i don't know much, but i know one thing...i'm not picking Clemson to win a damn game in the tourney. They could play South Dakota State for all i care.


With that quote, HKF is about to go on his annual Oliver Purnell rant.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Somehow Washington has come back and taken lead against Oregon State.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:laugh: oh yes, the Oliver Purnell rant.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Washington is going to escape, unbelievable. I'm with HKF I really hope Cal wins this thing, but something tells me that won't be the case. I hope I'm wrong on this one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oliver Purnell even with a superior team will go down and lose to someone in the first round. I am expecting UTEP to wipe the floor with them in round 1 or maybe Northern Iowa.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Patriot League final tomorrow will feature Lehigh and Lafayette.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That game might be for the play-in game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm not going to pretend like I watched BYU's game today, but Jimmer Fredette took 24 free throws? In a game where the conference's top dog (and a potential 3 seed) was being tested by a no name TCU squad? Looks fishy on paper.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Grant has this team ready and poised. Bama's taking it to UK early. Let's Gooo Tide!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ohio State is a shaky team as far as I am concerned. I know the media and a lot of us me included would like to see Turner take them to the promise land, but I doubt it. I am not even sure they can beat a team like Louisville when they really pile on the pressure.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

35-30 BAMA @ the half. 

If not for a 3 by Dodson at the buzzer, would be an 8pt lead... I think Bama can really pull this off if they continue to play a smart, efficient 2nd half. Go Tide


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nice try by Bama. John Wall is just too awesome. He's just taking over right now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Ohio State is a shaky team as far as I am concerned. I know the media and a lot of us me included would like to see Turner take them to the promise land, but I doubt it. I am not even sure they can beat a team like Louisville when they really pile on the pressure.


I think they're a legit Final Four contender, but I wouldn't say they could win a title.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not seeing it, not much depth as far as I am concerned. Heck I am not sure how many Big East teams they could beat. Big 10 is a weak conference.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just based on this one game? If Buford and Diebler play well this team is going to make a pretty nice run in the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Miami leads Virginia Tech by one now. They were down like 9 early in the game. They stopped turning over the ball and have played much better.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Just based on this one game? If Buford and Diebler play well this team is going to make a pretty nice run in the tournament.


No, Ostate is actually one of the teams have been following a lot. Blame it on UNC's season, Turner's fantastic play and having the Big 10 network. They are a finesse team, the Big East has a lot of goons.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Miami leads Virginia Tech by one now. They were down like 9 early in the game. They stopped turning over the ball and have played much better.


this game is turning out to be a real good one. It's been back n forth the last 3 mins. Miami up 1 2 mins to go..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seth Greenberg, another coach to never bet on in a tournament game. Dude's teams never puts away the underdog.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Some of these play calls down the stretch for VT were just terrible. VT couldn't stop the freshman Durand Scott, dude scored 9 straight pts at one point. Rough day for Malcom Delaney, he really played bad today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And Miami faces Duke on Semifinal Saturday at the ACC.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please clap for John Wall....please!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Tennessee-Kentucky should be good.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Big 10 is a weak conference.


We beat you in the Challenge.

Please explain.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah definitely looking forward to that Tennessee-Kentucky game tomorrow. Some really big games coming up tonight with Texas A&M-Kansas and Baylor-KSU. Also looking forward to Maryland-GT.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

State, Wisconsin and OSU are the only legit teams in that conference this year. What other team has a shot of making the tourney?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> State, Wisconsin and OSU are the only legit teams in that conference this year. What other team has a shot of making the tourney?


Well there is this one Purdue team that was a Final Four contender until their best player went down. They'll still be a 2 seed and make it to the 2nd weekend.

Then there's this Illinois team that had a tournament clinching win today based on the ****ty bubble.

Then there's this Minnesota team that with a win tonight will also probably in due to the same ****ty bubble.

The ACC is garbage after Maryland.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ooops completely forgot Purdue. Illinois is okay, Mn has been disappointing. The ACC is down this year, I didn't say anything about it being good.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Illinois is okay I mean they'd be one of the worst teams if they were in the ACC. The ACC is down this year, I didn't say anything about it being good.


Ya know it's funny because Illinois won AT your 6th place team earlier this year. That doesn't translate into a potential top-half standings mark had they competed in that league?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Minnesota has to win more than tonight to get in. Their resume is kind bad. They are only in consideration because they haven't lost yet, but they probably need to get to the Big Ten Finals (beating Purdue and Michigan State) to make it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay so they won one game, guess that means they'll do well in the conference. Nope doesnt work like that. There's not many saying the Big 10 was better than the ACC this year. UNC probably wins 20 games if they were in the big 10.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> I think Minnesota has to win more than tonight to get in. Their resume is kind bad. They are only in consideration because they haven't lost yet, but they probably need to get to the Big Ten Finals (beating Purdue and Michigan State) to make it.


After doing some research, yeah you're right HKF. Minnesota needs an MSU and Purdue win to get into the discussion. You seem to be backing Seton Hall, and if Seton hall is on the outside looking in than there's no way that Minnesota has a chance without at least 2 more wins.

Let's take a look...

Minnesota

Record: 19-12, 10-9 in B10 conference
RPI: 73
Quality wins: Butler (RPI #13, neutral), Ohio State (RPI #28, home), Wisconsin (RPI #15, home), Illinois (RPI #73, road)
Bad losses: Michigan (RPI #127, twice), Indiana (RPI #215, road)
Last 10: 6-4

Seton hall

Record: 19-12, 10-10 in BE conference
RPI: 60
Quality wins: Cornell (RPI #48, road), Louisville (RPI #38, home), Pittsburgh (RPI #17, home), Notre Dame (RPI #43, home), St. John's (RPI #78, road)
Bad losses: None
Last 10: 7-3


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Okay so they won one game, guess that means they'll do well in the conference. Nope doesnt work like that. There's not many saying the Big 10 was better than the ACC this year. UNC probably wins 20 games if they were in the big 10.


I'm only using the sample that I'm given from the season. Beating your conferences 6th place team on the road is no easy task.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

nobody cares but Lehigh wins and gets the Patriot league auto-bid. why the hell did i just watch that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> nobody cares but Lehigh wins and gets the Patriot league auto-bid. why the hell did i just watch that?


Because you enjoyed the clever chants of the Lehigh students as they were beating their "arch" rivals Lafayette.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ yeap. that must've been it. :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dayton up 5, 50-45 at the half against X. Keeping hope alive for them so far..


----------



## dwilliams01 (Feb 12, 2010)

i got this crazy feeling that baylor is gonna win the big 12


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UTEP vs. Houston tomorrow for the C-USA automatic bid it seems.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Favors is a damn good player


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Favors is a damn good player


Been trying to tell you guys all year. Still a damn shame he didn't go somewhere with a coach who knew how to utilize his talents, same with Lawal too.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Favors is a damn good player


he's getting there, just needs a little more polish. 

Maryland is on a serious run right now, erasing a 17 pt. deficit. GT reverting back to the ol' GT turning the ball over all the damn time.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Favors needs to work on his passing and taking care of the ball. 7 turnovers is a unbelievably high number for a post player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton choking away this ball game to Xavier.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Favors needs to work on his passing and taking care of the ball. 7 turnovers is a unbelievably high number for a post player.


agree 100% with this. if u combined him and Monroe, that'd be one scary *** big man. :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Dayton has blown a 15 point second-half lead.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GT had a 16 point lead at the half, but UMD has cut it down to 6 now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For the second day in a row Akron survives against a Michigan directional school. Yesterday Eastern Michigan, tonight Western.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> For the second day in a row Akron survives against a Michigan directional school. Yesterday Eastern Michigan, tonight Western.


is Central next? (yes corny, sorry i had to)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> is Central next? (yes corny, sorry i had to)


haters gon' hate. 

But we lost yesterday to Western.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Can't believe GT managed to hold on. They are in the tournament now for sure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Florida State truly sucks on offense. All that size and their guards are straight crap. Meanwhile, San Diego State is up 5 on New Mexico under 8 timeout.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> *Damn Florida State truly sucks on offense.* All that size and their guards are straight crap. Meanwhile, San Diego State is up 5 on New Mexico under 8 timeout.


i'm not even watching that horrific game, yeeesh FSU/NC State sounds terrible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

62-55 lead for SDSU now. Under 7 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

New Mexico down one with the ball and it's 11 seconds back on the clock. Refs are screwing San Diego State.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

San Diego State is going to survive against New Mexico. I think they earned a bid with this win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State is leading FSU by 8 with 14 minutes left in the ball game.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

NC State beat FSU in the regular season..i don't know how but i think they have their number.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy Ebanks when the shot clock winding down is a moron. He has no clue what he's doing out there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whilst you guys have been crowing about UNC's bad season, did you know that UCLA just had its first losing season since 2003-04 season. Calhoun's team didnt do so hot either.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Whilst you guys have been crowing about UNC's bad season, did you know that UCLA just had its first losing season since 2003-04 season. Calhoun's team didnt do so hot either.


Don't try to deflect HB. you gotta eat it buddy :laugh: and yes we all know, UCLA blows this year, as well as the rest of the Pac10. I'm extremely disappointed in Uconn's season, looked like they turned it around but apparently they didnt care enough to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Leonard Hamilton's another one. Tremendous defense, teams can't score worth a damn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you're still awake, check out this New Mexico State-Nevada ball game on ESPN2. This game is going up and down, with a ton of contact.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Can you imagine if Luke Babbitt had stuck with his Ohio State verbal? The Buckeyes would probably be right next to Kansas as the best team in the country.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, still not sure why he went to Nevada. Although, Matta still sucks.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

UTEP up on Houston 56-53 with 12 min remaining..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Coleman for Houston has been terrible. Two big missed free throws from him too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kelvin Lewis saving Houston with 28 big ones right now. Houston up 1 with 3 minutes to go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Caracter is supposed to be in shape?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Houston has stepped up. 18 years since their last tournament berth, Houston is on the verge of doing it again. What a game.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

UTEP turned it over on literally every possession in the last 4 minutes. And not just regular turnovers, stupid turnovers that would normally be made by a nervous team, not a team with a bid locked up. 

Randy Culpepper just missed a point blank layup. Then goes and throws up bricks at the FT line. 

Good for Houston, but come on.

Of course, Michigan State didn't put up much better an effort last night. Too bad conference tournaments turn into such jokes...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> UTEP turned it over on literally every possession in the last 4 minutes. And not just regular turnovers, stupid turnovers that would normally be made by a nervous team, not a team with a bid locked up.
> 
> Randy Culpepper just missed a point blank layup. Then goes and throws up bricks at the FT line.
> 
> ...


I only watched the final 3 minutes, and from what I saw looked real fishy. Those turnovers were some of the stupidest passes I've ever seen. 

People are picking this team to go deep in the tournament? You'll be pulling your hair out when they lose in the first round to a more sound team.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> If you're still awake, check out this New Mexico State-Nevada ball game on ESPN2. This game is going up and down, with a ton of contact.


Did you watch the end of that game, HKF? With 31 seconds to go, NMSU down 1 with possession of the ball on the opponents' home court, they decided to hold for the last shot. I was going through the situations in my head and I loved the call. Some dude made a jumper with 3.9 left and NMSU moves on, what a game...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

At the 5 minute mark, they were in complete control. A very dangerous team, for sure.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a great basketball game. For all intents and purposes it was a back and forth affair. New Mexico State has some athletes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Y'all see Cal kick Cousins out the huddle? There goes the immaturity concerns yet again and I seem to have said the same thing HKF said about O.State a page or two back


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Goins just deliberately elbowed Cousins in the crotch. Sure made Cousins a reliable free-throw shooter these past couple of minutes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

In awe of that team right now, Cal really did a great job recruiting all those players BUT if they dont win it all, huge disappointment. I dont think any team in the nation has that much talent.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

No one does have their talent, but he doesn't have a reliable outside shooter and they are young. If they play like they did today I think they very well could win it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB, you are going to have to get off Cousins. This dude is a monster. He's just a tough player to stop especially if UK is knocking down shots from the perimeter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There are some teams that could cause matchup problems for their bigs. I wonder how they will fare against a Big East or Big 12 team.



> HB, you are going to have to get off Cousins. This dude is a monster. He's just a tough player to stop especially if UK is knocking down shots from the perimeter


Haha I didnt even say anything bad about him, just reported what I saw during the huddle. He's pretty much unstoppable in college, not too many guys can body him up. Maybe Caracter and Onuaku are strong enough to slow him down. Big maybe though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kansas and Syracuse would cause a problem for their bigs, but who else? Baylor maybe, but that's about it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Texas, UTEP, Georgetown and ND...not saying they can beat UK, but they do have good big men.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Texas, UTEP, Georgetown and ND...not saying they can beat UK, but they do have good big men.


Notre Dame? UTEP? Seriously? UTEP has Caracter, ND has Harangody and heck Georgetown has Monroe. Texas has James and Pittman who has been pretty bad since Big 12 play started. Neither one of those teams can matchup in the frontcourt, talent-wise or in-terms of depth, with what UK has in Cousins, Patterson and Orton off the bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

One guy isnt stopping Cousins but those teams have big men that can at least try to bother him. Moultrie and Caracter have the length. Baylor's another team with length and athletic big men. ND has Harangody, Jackson and Abromaitis, Georgetown has Monroe, Vaughn and Sims. Remember UNC almost beat UK at home because our bigs stepped up in the second half. And again you missed the point, I said they can bother him in the paint not match him production wise.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> HB, you are going to have to get off Cousins. This dude is a monster. He's just a tough player to stop especially if UK is knocking down shots from the perimeter.


He's not going to. The guy will be averaging 20 ppg in the NBA next year, and HB will be calling him overrated. 

The opinion is locked in, and that's that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> In awe of that team right now, Cal really did a great job recruiting all those players BUT if they dont win it all, huge disappointment. I dont think any team in the nation has that much talent.


Another ridiculous opinion. No team will ever be considered a disappointment if they don't win it all. That's just the nature of how hard it is to win the whole thing. I know you don't understand this because your fav team has won 2 of the last 5, but it doesn't make the opinion any less laughable.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> One guy isnt stopping Cousins but those teams have big men that can at least try to bother him. Moultrie and Caracter have the length. Baylor's another team with length and athletic big men. ND has Harangody, Jackson and Abromaitis, Georgetown has Monroe, Vaughn and Sims. Remember UNC almost beat UK at home because our bigs stepped up in the second half. And again you missed the point, I said they can bother him in the paint not match him production wise.


Vanderbilt has one of the biggest frontcourts in the country. They have a legit 7-footer, a legit 7-foot backup, an athletic 6'9 guy on the bench, one of the most athletic 6'8 combo forwards in the country, and several other physical forwards. 

Did that stop Cousins? 

I guess I just need to learn my lesson about expecting the things you type to make sense...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sounds like an excuse to me. He recruited those guys to win, thats what they expect in Lexington. There's not one UK fan thats saying otherwise. Stop trying to be slick.



> Vanderbilt has one of the biggest frontcourts in the country. They have a legit 7-footer, a legit 7-foot backup, an athletic 6'9 guy on the bench, one of the most athletic 6'8 combo forwards in the country, and several other physical forwards.
> 
> Did that stop Cousins?
> 
> I guess I just need to learn my lesson about expecting the things you type to make sense...


Dude, what is with you and defending this guy at every turn? Oh and I bet you are about to say I bash him every chance I guess. I gave my opinion, whats yours? That no team in the NCAA can stop him? Is Kentucky winning it all?

So just because Vanderbilt couldn't stop him means other teams will have the same problem? What type of logic is that?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm not trying to be slick. Its called "perspective".

When was the last time a team comprised almost entirely of freshman won the title? 

Were the Fab 5 a big disappointment?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Vanderbilt has one of the biggest frontcourts in the country. They have a legit 7-footer, a legit 7-foot backup, an athletic 6'9 guy on the bench, one of the most athletic 6'8 combo forwards in the country, and several other physical forwards.
> 
> Did that stop Cousins?
> 
> I guess I just need to learn my lesson about expecting the things you type to make sense...


He mentioned Tory Jackson and Tim Abromaitis as guys who would bother him in the paint, point/lesson well taken.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I'm not trying to be slick. Its called "perspective".
> 
> When was the last time a team comprised almost entirely of freshman won the title?
> 
> Were the Fab 5 a big disappointment?


So what has been Calipari's goal this season?



> He mentioned Tory Jackson and Tim Abromaitis as guys who would bother him in the paint, point/lesson well taken.


Hey these teams might as well not even show up for the game if they face Kentucky cause there's no way they can stop Sha...I mean Demarcus Cousins.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> So what has been Calipari's goal this season?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey these teams might as well not even show up for the game if they face Kentucky cause there's no way they can stop Sha...I mean Demarcus Cousins.


Once again, difference between Calipari setting a goal of winning a championship and a team not winning a championship being considered a "big disappointment" by folks not on the team. 

You know this difference, but choose to ignore it. This is a literal slap in the face to the person you are responding to. You do it constantly. There's a reason you can't involve yourself in a civil basketball discussion around here, and this is example #1.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jesus, Gani Lawal is traveling all over the place.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It seems you think I care about your opinions, must be why you keep adding the little digs here and there...go to any Kentucky board...these guys will be ticked if they dont win the championship. You think they care if its a freshman laden team? Most of them thought the team would go undefeated, just because YOU dont have any expectations for the team, doesnt mean there arent. Especially when their fans know Cousins, Wall and Patterson are gone after this season. They'll not have a team like this in a while.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Y'all see Cal kick Cousins out the huddle? There goes the immaturity concerns yet again and I seem to have said the same thing HKF said about O.State a page or two back


The guy has done a complete 180 on the court. Not even the same personality. Yet while he was still acting like a 4 year old after every call, you were talking about how the maturity wasn't a big deal and it was his talent level that was the issue. 

And now that his talent level can't be disputed...

You are downright amazing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wait what? Lol is that last post supposed to be serious? 



> Re: 2010 Conference Tournament Discussion
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by HB View Post
> Y'all see Cal kick Cousins out the huddle? There goes the immaturity concerns yet again and I seem to have said the same thing HKF said about O.State a page or two back
> The guy has done a complete 180 on the court. Not even the same personality. Yet while he was still acting like a 4 year old after every call, you were talking about how the maturity wasn't a big deal and it was his talent level that was the issue.


Wow you really do have a problem with putting words in people's mouths. And when I tell you to show me when I said such, you go Houdini on the board.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> It seems you think I care about your opinions, must be why you keep adding the little digs here and there...go to any Kentucky board...these guys will be ticked if they dont win the championship. You think they care if its a freshman laden team? Most of them thought the team would go undefeated, just because YOU dont have any expectations for the team, doesnt mean there arent. Especially when their fans know Cousins, Wall and Patterson are gone after this season. They'll not have a team like this in a while.


No, I couldn't care less that idiot Kentucky fans thought their group of FRESHMEN could do what no team has done since 1990. 

I care about whether Kentucky's season would REALISTICALLY be a disappointment. 

Crazy, I know. I should obviously base everything off of what some flag bearing homers think instead of that stupid thing known as reality.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But who told you your opinion was the gold standard lol, you really do think highly of yourself dont you.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Wait what? Lol is that last post supposed to be serious?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you really do have a problem with putting words in people's mouths. And when I tell you to show me when I said such, you go Houdini on the board.


Seriously, dude. Watch it

We both know full well what you said. Do you really think I'm not going to go find your quotes and post them here? 

Do you enjoy making yourself look like a 10 year old getting on the internet for the first time?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If you werent trying to be so petty, I wouldnt constantly chastise you. I NEVER said anything about Cousin's talent besides the fact that Patterson was more versatile (I dont even know how that is a knock on Cousins' talent), but you refuse to acknowledge that, which is fine but please stop putting words in my mouth. LOL and the nerve of you saying I enjoy making myself look like a 10 year old? I am not the one making up stuff.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Did you or didn't you say this? 

"You think that matters, he hasn't gotten into any trouble off the court. I think that wont matter when it comes to him unless he really does something off the wall (no pun intended)"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State sure makes you play ugly. Duke is going to win the ACC tournament again.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Then you went on to compare him to Zach Randolph, and said that the main reason Randolph made it was because of work ethic not talent. 

You downplayed the immaturity issue, and downplayed Cousins' talent. 

This is 100% what happened. 

You know it, I know it, everybody else knows it. 

But you'll never admit it. Because that's the disgraceful person you are.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Considering I have been one of Randolph's biggest fans on this board, considering I have pretty much defended Randolph in most anti-Randolph threads, considering I think Randolph is one of the best low post scorers in the game, I'd say you sir do not know what the heck you are talking about. Not talented my ***


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You were the one who said Randolph made it because of work ethic. Not me. 

Not going to wiggle out of this one...


----------



## dwilliams01 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok now back to your regular scheduled programming...

I still think Kentucky is vulnerable. They're not consistent from the 3 point line. They rely a lot on their frosh. although their frosh are some of the best players in the nation. They werent in the tourney last year no team has ever won it all without being in the tourney the year before i believe. I think they will lose out before the Final Four.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

And am I putting words in your mouth about the immaturity thing? Or will you fess up on that direct quote?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

"Demarcus Cousins reminds me of Zach Randolph and being the number 2 pick in the draft really? You'd pick him over Evan Turner?"

"And no the Zbo comparison wasn't supposed to be a slight, but it must be said that Zbo worked HIS *** off to be as good as he is right now."


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB - maybe there is another board out there you can moderate where you can say whatever the heck you want whenever you want and people won't call you out on it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Would you pick Cousins over Turner? You make it sound like the notion is crazy, and yes Zbo is an allstar because of his work ethic. Talent alone didnt get him where he is now, especially after microfracture surgery. Dude got in the gym and worked his *** off. Funny that in that thread you quoted me, fjdski also agreed on the Zbo comparison.

You seem to take everything as a slight against Cousins? I only cringe to think what you would have said if I had compared him to Eddy Curry.

Lol I step away from the board and you have posted 4 times....WOOOSAH!!!! Lol and now I am supposed to be taking moderating tips from a guy who makes up stuff as he goes. Gotcha!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So I give you direct quotes of you saying exactly what I say you did...and you still have the nerve to say I'm making things up? You are a disgrace. That's all there is to it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WHAT? LOL I just told you why I said that, but guess its not good enough for you. Its never good enough. Not all of us worship at the Altar of Demarcus Cousins. Wake up man, wake up!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Purdue has four points with almost 14 minutes gone in the first half. What in the world?


----------



## dwilliams01 (Feb 12, 2010)

Purdue is just a gong show right now 4 pts with 5:13 left in the 1st... really?


----------



## dwilliams01 (Feb 12, 2010)

HKF said:


> Purdue has four points with almost 14 minutes gone in the first half. What in the world?


i think they're missing robbie hummel :whiteflag:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

36-9. My god.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

37-11. LOL Purdue looks upset bound.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> WHAT? LOL I just told you why I said that, but guess its not good enough for you. Its never good enough. Not all of us worship at the Altar of Demarcus Cousins. Wake up man, wake up!


It doesn't matter WHY you said it. You said it. I know you won't give it up, but it will be interesting to see if you are now willing to sink to a new low, which would be continuing to argue something that direct quotes FROM YOU prove false.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vanderbilt is a fraud.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Vanderbilt is a fraud.


Yep. Ogilvy should have left after his freshman year, his stock just keeps plummeting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> It doesn't matter WHY you said it. You said it. I know you won't give it up, but it will be interesting to see if you are now willing to sink to a new low, which would be continuing to argue something that direct quotes FROM YOU prove false.


Meh I dont really care to be honest. I can walk away from this, heck I dont even remember those posts you keep bringing up. You on the other hand, I doubt you can, because of late you seem to be trying to find ways to dissect anything I say. I wish I could obsess over someone like you did, alas its not the case. Cousins ROCKS does that help?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tubby knows how to get the job done period.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Meh I dont really care to be honest. I can walk away from this, heck I dont even remember those posts you keep bringing up. You on the other hand, I doubt you can, because of late you seem to be trying to find ways to dissect anything I say. I wish I could obsess over someone like you did, alas its not the case. Cousins ROCKS does that help?


If you can walk away, then walk away. You don't need to post about how you are capable of walking away. 

I hope you realize that if you made even the slightest effort to debate in a legitimate manner, I wouldn't be so persistent about nailing you to the wall.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Meh I figured you out when you couldn't offer a simple apology, at that point I knew you weren't a guy that liked being told off. Its either your way or no way, which is why you keep coming back to a Cousins' debate we had weeks if not months ago.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We had to miss 7 minutes of the Cal/Washington game to watch the blowout between Purdue/Minnesota? Thanks CBS!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thankfully they went to the Cal-UDub game on the West Coast.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Williams kid for Minn has got some serious hops. They have to win tomorrow and I think they just might.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lucky, I mean I caught some kids who I have played AAU against get burn for Purdue, but they are all freshman and sophomores I can see that at a later date.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The MAC West has to be one of the weakest leagues in the country. The MAC East had 5 of the 8 quarterfinalists, 3 of the 4 semifinalists and has both teams (Ohio/Akron) playing in the conference title game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Isiah Thomas with the floater over Max Zhang. Almost a 2 foot height difference between the two.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The MAC has become a pathetic basketball league. This is the league that in the 90's gave us Gary Trent, Bonzi Wells, Brandon Hunter, Earl Boykins, Ira Newble, Wally Szczerbiak, Derrick Dial, Chris Kaman, Keith McLeod. I mean those were all guys who made it to the NBA at one point. The MAC has zero NBA talent in their league which is just sad.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not too sure there is any hope to stopping the trend of zero NBA talent outside of Trey Zeigler staying in Mt. Pleasant and playing for his dad at Central. His dad is pressuring him into staying home, but I don't think he stays here.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Meh I figured you out when you couldn't offer a simple apology, at that point I knew you weren't a guy that liked being told off. Its either your way or no way, which is why you keep coming back to a Cousins' debate we had weeks if not months ago.


I'm not the one who initially posted about Cousins on this thread, and was immediately told by a respected poster that it was time to let it go. 

I wonder who that would be? 

Hmm...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry "Grandmama" Johnson is in the house for the Mountain West title game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I'm not the one who initially posted about Cousins on this thread, and was immediately told by a respected poster that it was time to let it go.
> 
> I wonder who that would be?
> 
> Hmm...


Well that poster happens to be my friend, and he his comment was more like a response to another post of mine on another site. My post in this thread was in no way, shape or form a slight at Cousins. How do you come to the conclusion that I was taken a shot at Cousins from that post. Cal did kick him out of the huddle.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Well that poster happens to be my friend, and he his comment was more like a response to another post of mine on another site. My post in this thread was in no way, shape or form a slight at Cousins. How do you come to the conclusion that I was taken a shot at Cousins from that post. Cal did kick him out of the huddle.


Taking a shot at Cousins has nothing to do with it. It has to do with the fact that you posted the exact opposite a month ago when he was having serious problems controlling his emotions. Now that he's made major improvements in that area, you bring it up?

I questioned you on it - instead of just admitting you were contradicting yourself and moving on, you claimed you never said those things. 

When I quoted you saying those things, you said you "forgot" and were going to let it go. 

I guess you were wrong about the letting it go part also...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Well that poster happens to be my friend, and he his comment was more like a response to another post of mine on another site.


Sure seems like a person who has forgotten about the Cousins topic from a month ago, making negative posts about Cousins on multiple sites...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You are funny. You do realize opinions change as time goes on. FWIW when I did make that post, Cousins had not done anything I'd call over the top. He's never been ejected from a game, neither has he fought with any player. So exactly what was I to go by that would make me worry about his character/immaturity?

The only thing as far as character that bothered me about him was his supposed laziness. Heck when I made that post of mine, the incident where he hit the player in the jump ball situation hadn't come up. So exactly what was off about my statement at that point that his 'immaturity' didn't bother me? Should it have? 

See the problem with you is you expect everyone to conform to the way you see things. It irks you when its not the case. Thats why you keep dancing around, assuming stuff left and right and making up stuff as you go.

P.s. isn't it ironic that the guy who doesnt know the meaning of apology is telling me what and what not to admit to.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Darryl Roberts is just refusing to lose these past couple of minutes for Akron. 6 points and a couple of steals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Akron seems like a team of destiny from the MAC. Somehow they have won every close game. In another tight one with 19 seconds left down 1 to Hio.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And Ohio turned the ball over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This dude McNees again. Unreal.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Akron just won't lose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Overtime in the MAC title game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bull**** foul call against Washington.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> You are funny. You do realize opinions change as time goes on. FWIW when I did make that post, Cousins had not done anything I'd call over the top. He's never been ejected from a game, neither has he fought with any player. So exactly what was I to go by that would make me worry about his character/immaturity?


So what you are saying is that at the beginning of the season you didn't see any issues with Cousins' behavior, but now you do? That is seriously what you are going with? 



> The only thing as far as character that bothered me about him was his supposed laziness. Heck when I made that post of mine, the incident where he hit the player in the jump ball situation hadn't come up. So exactly what was off about my statement at that point that his 'immaturity' didn't bother me? Should it have?


He was displaying much more immature behavior at that point, and has been steadily improving ever since. A complete 180. This is a fact. If I actually believed you didn't see this change, I'd leave you alone. But this is still about you getting called out on something, and has nothing to do with what you actually think about Cousins' maturity. You know full well he's doing much better in that area, but would rather slit your own throat than admit it. 



> See the problem with you is you expect everyone to conform to the way you see things. It irks you when its not the case. Thats why you keep dancing around, assuming stuff left and right and making up stuff as you go.


I love the part where I provide direct quotes to back myself up, and you still have the nerve to tell me I'm making stuff up. It's straight up dishonesty. Don't you feel bad when you act like such a scumbag? 



> P.s. isn't it ironic that the guy who doesnt know the meaning of apology is telling me what and what not to admit to.


YOU said you were walking away, not me. I said you weren't going to walk away. Once again, 

HB=wrong, JW=right.

And that is what really bothers you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> So what you are saying is that at the beginning of the season you didn't see any issues with Cousins' behavior, but now you do? That is seriously what you are going with?


Something like that, like I mentioned back then, nothing to warrant him not being drafted. I still dont see anything in his behavior that would make GMs shy away from him. He's got immaturity issues sure, but so did Beasley and a bevy of other players, that didnt stop them from getting drafted high.





> He was displaying much more immature behavior at that point, and has been steadily improving ever since. A complete 180. This is a fact. If I actually believed you didn't see this change, I'd leave you alone. But this is still about you getting called out on something, and has nothing to do with what you actually think about Cousins' maturity. You know full well he's doing much better in that area, but would rather slit your own throat than admit it.


Again, he didnt do anything too crazy at that point so I dont know why I should have been bothered. You seem to know more about him than I do, so what exactly are the issues that he had that should have bothered me. I am no UK fan, I dont follow the team closely. The one example I remember using was at some small college where the guy seemed to be in cruise control, taking his time to get up and down the court. Hardly anything to raise red flags, but hey you know better, you seem to be able to read my mind to know exactly what I know and dont know lol. Good job Cerebro. For once, just once can you please stop assuming, doubt you can though.




> I love the part where I provide direct quotes to back myself up, and you still have the nerve to tell me I'm making stuff up. It's straight up dishonesty. Don't you feel bad when you act like such a scumbag?


But dude what else do you want from me? I explained why I made the Zach Randolph comparison, its just never good enough for you. Once again boils down to the whole your way or none other. I seriously wonder how you deal with rejection, its gotta be brutal. Lol at me acting like a scum bag. Okie dokie Mr Assumption.



> YOU said you were walking away, not me. I said you weren't going to walk away. Once again,
> 
> HB=wrong, JW=right.
> 
> And that is what really bothers you.


LOL if that makes you sleep better at night. I noticed you dodged the whole apology thing once again. You've got a lot of nerve dude. A LOT!

P.s. with your record of continually assuming and misconstruing words, I dont even trust your direct quotes. For all I know you pulled them out the same place you've been getting the rest from.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Something like that, like I mentioned back then, nothing to warrant him not being drafted. I still dont see anything in his behavior that would make GMs shy away from him. He's got immaturity issues sure, but so did Beasley and a bevy of other players, that didnt stop them from getting drafted high.


There isn't an analyst out there that doesn't talk about Cousins' maturity issues. You want to use Michael freaking Beasley, the guy who was in drug rehab last summer, as the poster child for why maturity issues DON'T matter?

Do you honestly expect people to show you respect you when you routinely post garbage like this? 



> Again, he didnt do anything too crazy at that point so I dont know why I should have been bothered. You seem to know more about him than I do, so what exactly are the issues that he had that should have bothered me. I am no UK fan, I dont follow the team closely. The one example I remember using was at some small college where the guy seemed to be in cruise control, taking his time to get up and down the court. Hardly anything to raise red flags, but hey you know better, you seem to be able to read my mind to know exactly what I know and dont know lol. Good job Cerebro. For once, just once can you please stop assuming, doubt you can though.


There was Swopshire elbow that was pretty much the sports story of the day. And for non-specific things, go back and read the thread in question. I mentioned it all back then, and you blew it off. Until he started turning it around. 



> But dude what else do you want from me? I explained why I made the Zach Randolph comparison, its just never good enough for you. Once again boils down to the whole your way or none other. I seriously wonder how you deal with rejection, its gotta be brutal. Lol at me acting like a scum bag. Okie dokie Mr Assumption.


How can you explain something you don't even remember? You were clearly downplaying Cousins as a talent, and the quotes prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt. 

And what do I want from you? It should be pretty obvious by now what I want. In the future I want you not to deny saying something you knew full well you said, and at this stage I want you to admit you were wrong in denying it. 



> LOL if that makes you sleep better at night. I noticed you dodged the whole apology thing once again. You've got a lot of nerve dude. A LOT!
> 
> P.s. with your record of continually assuming and misconstruing words, I dont even trust your direct quotes. For all I know you pulled them out the same place you've been getting the rest from.


My record? My record is to be intellectually honest when I debate. I don't hide behind cliches, I stand behind what I say, don't use semantics arguments to weasel out of an opinion that was clearly wrong and there isn't a person around here who would claim otherwise. 

These are all things that as a moderator should be your first priority. But you stoop to that level on nearly every post you make. Your only debate strategy is, "if argument isn't going well, claim I never made it". 

Why do you even bother commenting in the first place when you are more interested in your pissing contests and vendettas than in the truth?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> There isn't an analyst out there that doesn't talk about Cousins' maturity issues. You want to use Michael freaking Beasley, the guy who was in drug rehab last summer, as the poster child for why maturity issues DON'T matter?
> 
> Do you honestly expect people to show you respect you when you routinely post garbage like this?


Beasley's drug issue came up in what his second or third year in the league...see again this is the problem right here, and I am beginning to question why you try so hard when it comes to Cousins. Before Beasley was drafted, all the talk about him was that he was childish, he joked around too much, immature besides being a phenomenal scorer that is etc etc Sorry if the comparison wasn't 'ideal' enough lol. I mean lets use some common sense here, if I am comparing Cousins to Beasley, wouldn't you be thinking maybe I am talking about their predraft status?



> *How can you explain something you don't even remember? You were clearly downplaying Cousins as a talent, and the quotes prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt.
> *
> 
> Here we go again...we've gone through this so many times, but yet you always come to the same conclusion. Once a ****ing gain, by saying Patterson has more post moves or is more versatile than Cousins does not mean I am downplaying his talent, neither is comparing him to an all star in Zach Randolph. You like to throw out all this little jabs, but seriously, your the one acting like a child right now.
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry guys for taking this way off course again. 

You win Watters. Cousins is the ultimate college player. Superb talent. Insert ____________________________ about his maturity and immaturity concerns here or whatever I was supposed to admit to that I forgot to.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Beasley's drug issue came up in what his second or third year in the league...see again this is the problem right here, and I am beginning to question why you try so hard when it comes to Cousins. Before Beasley was drafted, all the talk about him was that he was childish, he joked around too much, immature besides being a phenomenal scorer that is etc etc Sorry if the comparison wasn't 'ideal' enough lol. I mean lets use some common sense here, if I am comparing Cousins to Beasley, wouldn't you be thinking maybe I am talking about their predraft status?


The guy put up perhaps the best statistical season ever by a freshman, and he fell to #3. With talk that the GM of the team that drafted him had major reservations about drafting him. Before the draft, after the draft, Beasley is a living, breathing example about why people care(d) about Cousins' maturity issues and why you should as well. 

But don't let that get in the way of making yourself look like even more of a stubborn pig. 



> Here we go again...we've gone through this so many times, but yet you always come to the same conclusion. Once a ****ing gain, by saying Patterson has more post moves or is more versatile than Cousins does not mean I am downplaying his talent, neither is comparing him to an all star in Zach Randolph. You like to throw out all this little jabs, but seriously, your the one acting like a child right now.


You are the one who disagreed with the idea that Cousins' immaturity would be an issue, and then talked about how Randolph succeeded it was a product of work ethic. You absolutely were downplaying his talent, and there is no other way to look at it. 

And you still are completely ignoring how you vehemently denied ever downplaying his maturity issues, when you absolutely did. 



> How about you stop assuming in return? Thats a good start. Lol every single thing you've thrown or accused me of saying, I have explained myself. At this point I am not even sure what you are telling me to admit? Admit what?


I am not assuming when I am posting your direct quotes that you barely even attempt to refute, and when you do you change your story multiple times. You've got to be fairly insane to be able to justify this argument in your own mind. 



> WOW! You really believe that dont you....LOL I actually feel bad now. A guy who's constantly been assuming stuff, who's constantly been misconstruing my words, who's been throwing tantrums on here, a guy who even when presented with evidence couldn't man up to give a simple apology is talking about having a honest debate. WOW! This is amazing stuff.


You'll never see me skate issues the way that you do, and you've never presented me with a bit of evidence. You simply claimed what I said wasn't true, and then demanded an apology. When asked for evidence, you simply got somebody else to say it and expected your moderator status to earn you some sort of special respect. 

Given that you won't even admit to saying things that are directly quoted and appear to be one of the most shameless liars to ever post here, you are going to have to do a little better than that. 

The fact of the matter is that we both can be completely immature and stubborn around here. But when it comes to basketball issues (you know, the topic at hand) I argue in a legitimate manner. I back up what I say with legitimate arguments, and stand behind what I say. You, on the other hand, couldn't be more of a disgrace.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> Sorry guys for taking this way off course again.
> 
> You win Watters. Cousins is the ultimate college player. Superb talent. Insert ____________________________ about his maturity and immaturity concerns here or whatever I was supposed to admit to that I forgot to.


How old are you? I just want to know what I'm dealing with in future posts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You ask what my age is, yet the guy that's been throwing out personal insults doesn't get the same...bravo!

Anywhoo this thread has been derailed enough and this particular post shows me why I shouldn't have even responded in the first place



> You'll never see me skate issues the way that you do, and you've never presented me with a bit of evidence. You simply claimed what I said wasn't true, and then demanded an apology. When asked for evidence, you simply got somebody else to say it and expected your moderator status to earn you some sort of special respect.


Dude do you not understand that there are rules on this board? Mods are not supposed to be commenting on who they ban or didn't ban? Yet with that said, a couple of mods have told you over and over again that I wasn't responsible for JN's ban, but did that stop you from retracting your ridiculous statements....NOOOO. Pretty much sums up the whole back and forth and why you keep assuming stuff. I think I was spot on about the whole rejection thing.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> You ask what my age is, yet the guy that's been throwing out personal insults doesn't get the same...bravo!


I think I've narrowed down the answer I'm looking for, you're either:

a.) a woman
b.) age 9


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol whatever man, whatever floats your boat. I do find it funny that the female 9 year old isnt the one hurling around insults. Interesting dont you think.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> I think I've narrowed down the answer I'm looking for, you're either:
> 
> a.) a woman
> b.) age 9


Don't rule out 

c.) both


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Dude do you not understand that there are rules on this board? Mods are not supposed to be commenting on who they ban or didn't ban? Yet with that said, a couple of mods have told you over and over again that I wasn't responsible for JN's ban, but did that stop you from retracting your ridiculous statements....NOOOO. Pretty much sums up the whole back and forth and why you keep assuming stuff. I think I was spot on about the whole rejection thing.


It was never ridiculous for me to assume that you were the one doing the banning, considering you were the one who was in the thread arguing with anybody who was trying to defend JN. Beyond refusing to apologize, I really haven't said anything on the topic, so I really haven't said anything ridiculous. 

The only reason you are calling it ridiculous (and pretty much the only reason you are even bringing it up still)is that you can't handle being so very wrong about so many things I've called you out on and need some way to continue the pissing contest. 

Just continue the pissing contest, HB. No matter how low you have to go...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heck of a game going on right now...The Garden is electric


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Wow, Chris Wright just gained my respect. So hard to come back from something like that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East tournament, there's nothing like it. Great tournament yet again.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

New Mexico State up by 4 with 90 seconds left in the WAC final.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

New Mexico State just stole a bid.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can someone explain to me how this works?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How what works?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I want Kentucky to beat the brakes off Miss. State for some reason. This team doesn't belong in the tournament. Waited the whole year to start playing up to potential.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Damn. I was out for one day. and everything went bananas. what the hell.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky looks like they are about to go down. Their lack of outside shooting is alarming.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Shows how inconsistent they are too. Yesterday they looked unbeatable, today was a complete 180. This team is not winning a national championship this year.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

HB said:


> How what works?


How the college teams end up playing that big 64 (65?) team march madness thing and why they have all these tournaments and how teams get bids and how they determine the seeding.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cousins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kentucky just tied it to send the game to overtime.


----------



## dwilliams01 (Feb 12, 2010)

why is kentucky so damn lucky. this is the way the year has gone for them. so many close calls you think it'd come back to haunt them one of these times.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That wasn't luck by Cousins. That dude is just good.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cousins with a layup at the buzzer to send the SEC title game to OT.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

dwilliams01 said:


> why ia kentucky is damn lucky. this is the way the year has gone for them. so many close calls you think it'd come back to haunt them one of these times.


i'm waiting for the big boy tournament for that to happen.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> How the college teams end up playing that big 64 (65?) team march madness thing and why they have all these tournaments and how teams get bids and how they determine the seeding.


There are 31 conferences - basically all of them have conference tournaments at the end of the regular season. The winner of each of these conferences gets an automatuc bid to the 65 team tournament. (Note - one league does not not have a tournament, the IVY, it chooses its regular season champ as its auto bid)

After that a committee of 10 people, selectes the 34 best teams that did not get auto bids (out of about 315 teams). Right now, when they talk about the bubble, its the teams that are just inside the line of 34, or outside of 34.... that line is never published... it is merely speculation and a whole industry has been derived from, that.

It should be noted that there are traditonally six conferences that are quite a bit better then others. As aresult they usually get around 25-28 of those at large seeds.

After that there are about 6-8 respectable conferences that may have contenders for the remaining at larges.

On the other end there is about a dozen conferences that are not really good. Their tournament winners are worst teams then the at larges of the good conferecnce.

So the auto bids from the bad conferences usually get seeded between 14-16 (there are four groups of 16). 

The rest of the field is seeded based on what they have done over the entire season. Automatic bids, get no special rigths to higher seeds. The committee simply ranks the team (behind closed doors) 

They try to send teams to sites that are closest to home, but there are bracketing rules exclusing confeence teams from meeting to early, so teams can be practically sent to any of four regions.

The first two rounds are at eight locatons.
The next two rounds are at two locations.
the final two rounds the final four is at one locaiton,


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Really shocked that Miss. State doesn't have any plays for Ravern Johnson. He's been their best offensive player today.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Miss St run plays?

Ravern Johnson could be the Rip Hamilton of the SEC if they used him properly...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shumpert with a tremendous pass to Favors.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John Scheyer just won the ACC tournament.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This game just undermines how boxing out and free-throws are 2 of the most important parts of a game. If Mississippi State did one of those things they get the auto-bid. Now they are possibly going to get left out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

kuh-razy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mississippi State does not have one of the best resumes for 34 bids. Sorry, they are out, but they don't belong in the tournament if we're judging by the whole season. This is the second year in a row they did this. Last year they beat Tennessee, this year they lost. However, Stansbury plays so many cupcake non-conference games that it comes back to bite him.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

From what i've read, it looks like its gonna come down UF, Miss St., Minn, & Va Tech for the last two spots. I think Va Tech has the worst resume and Minny has the best, leaving UF/Miss St for the last at-large bid.

I think Florida's resume is still better than Miss St.'s, but it could really go either way @ this point. Florida did their best work in November, and Miss St did their best work in the SECtourney... Idk if they reward the team who puts on the 3-day run in the tourney, or the team who played the more challenging schedule but didn't have the 'big' finish. I cant really blame the committee for choosing either team, as Florida had several chances to cement their own fate. Miss St taking UK to the wire just might be enough to get them in.


----------

